# Mini-S and The Rock



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

Setup this tank on 10 Dec 2007.

With normal Aquasoil just enough to cover the Powersand underneath, the rock was placed on top slowly...









Buried the rock further using powder type Aquasoil, making slope...









Water in, water out, until crystal clear...









After a month, with cheap equipments :hihi:, DIY lighting, DIY fan..









After two months









Now, third month...picture not taken yet, :hihi:

Comments?

Regards


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice, very very nice. I want a Mini-M now. I just cant afford one.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

nice tank, awsome rock texture.

What type of plant did you use to carpet?


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking and kind words.

The carpet plant is Eleocharis sp. 'Japan' (Japanese hairgrass), shorter than the regular dwarf hairgrass, curly too. The height, so far 2 to 3 cm, in contrast to what have been stated in the link above.

Regards


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks for the reply and link

I really like how it curls


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. It reminds me of a nice breezy day along a hillside


----------



## theinjected1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice tank. What are the equipment specs?

What is the filter you are using? Did the surface skimmer come with it or is it DIY?


----------



## kana (Oct 23, 2007)

My first thought was, that rock is way too big. LOL
My second thought was, holy crap that looks awesome! I always shake my head and wonder why I can't create something so simple yet so exquisite.
Nice job!


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you, appreciate it.

The filter is the same as the filter I am using for my other nano tank, come with the surface skimmer. Have to modify a bit, to shorten the intake actually.










The lighting is DIY 18W PL-L Philips 865. Photoperiod is 6 hours daily. Also using DIY CO2.

Kana, just have to have a lot of imagination, I guess.. 

Regards


----------



## theinjected1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Where did you get the filter? I did some looking and can not find a seller. I may have to DIY a skimmer for my current HOB of other sizes.


----------



## deMastro (Mar 18, 2008)

What is that other plant?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

That Japanese Hairgrass is sweet! Anyone know if it's available in the US?

The simplicity of this layout is refreshing -- the texture of the single rock is really, really nice.

The more I see of these ADA minis, the more I want one...


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice, I really like the arrangement and how lush everything looks in it.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Is that the new Eleocharis you are using there? sp. Belem http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/49734-lots-rare-plants-sale.html

The tank looks great!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmm that series of HOB, i have the smallest one.
An lfs here sells several Chinese and Taiwanese goods.
I've found that the HOB are loud.
But good progress on the tank!
That hairgrass is sweet! I'd love to get some for my nano.


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking.



theinjected1 said:


> Where did you get the filter? I did some looking and can not find a seller. I may have to DIY a skimmer for my current HOB of other sizes.


The filter is made in China, if not mistaken, bought from a nearby LFS here in Malaysia, LOL. True, a bit noisy if the water level is begin to drop below the surface skimmer. I have to topup about 1 to 2 liter of water everyday, sigh..



deMastro said:


> What is that other plant?


The other plant is Ludwigia brevipes.



CmLaracy said:


> Is that the new Eleocharis you are using there? sp. Belem http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/49734-lots-rare-plants-sale.html


I am pretty sure the hairgrass is Eleocharis sp. 'Japan' (Japanese hairgrass). This is the picture when I got the first batch of the emersed hairgrass from a good friend.










Planted it in my other Iwagumi tank...before I got anoher batch of the hairgrass for this nano tank..









I must say, it is easier to plant from the emersed form compared if I were to plant from the submersed form, which is too short and too curly...









Regards


----------



## kana (Oct 23, 2007)

> Kana, just have to have a lot of imagination, I guess..


Thats my problem, I thought I had a great imagination......until I started hanging out with you experts. :icon_lol: Will you come over and play at my house?


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Just realized this tank is actually Mini-S:31x18x24cm, not mini M :hihi: , already changed the title LOL.

Anyway some update:

Two weeks ago, after 10 Ember tetras and 3 RCS went in...









Entered this tank into a local nano tank competition, and some pictures were taken by a better photographer with some awesome equipments 










A close-up









Regards


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

looking great man, thumbs up


----------

